# Solved: Rip from DVD-RW and copy to DVD-R issue



## carbonrose (Mar 28, 2005)

Using P4 2.4Ghtz, 768Ram, DVD + - R/RW DL recorder on XP home SP2.

NB: I have no burning issues with DVD -R media or CDs. 
But only with this paticular situation....

I am trying to take recorded TV from a DVD -RW disc and then put onto a DVD -R disc. 

I have tried ripping it into an *nrg* file using Nero ( As there is no *iso* option) and then copying this straight back onto the -R disc but it will not be recognised by either my DVD player or by the PC DvD drive.
So I tried using a program called DVD decrypter which was recommended through a search on the net. This failed as well. 
There is no protection on this disc. (So dont know how DVD decrypter would help) It is just plain ole recorded TV from Japan by my Mother in Law .
I thought there might be an issue relating to Japanese TV and Aussie TV bands. But I am not sure. I do not think this the case though as I have once before tried copying data from a DVD-RW and then to DVD-R a long time ago and it failed too as I recall. Never bothered with DVD-RW after that. Till now.
Can anyone suggest a fix somewhere.
I tried looking through the forums for something similar but how to type a search phrase relating to this is difficult. So answers I found were way off base.

Many thanks to those who can help...


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

If you "copy" that Nero image (nrg) file back to a disc then it won't be read. The image has to be unwrapped so to speak. In Nero, after choosing DVD as the disc type, in the compilation window you need to choose 'Image Recorder' in the drop down box in the top menu, as per pic below. Then drag your nrg file to be burned. This will give you the exact copy of what was on the DVDRW disc, on the DVDR disc.
If you already followed this procedure, what format/file extension is the original programme on the DVDRW disc?
Why can't you just copy the files from the DVDRW, as they are not to a .nrg file, to your hard drive, then copy them back to a DVDR disc?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

First off does this disc contain the necessary DVD compliant files (VOBs, IFOs etc.)?

Try using Nero *Vision*, either add the files or Import the disc. Note NVE will also handle .VRO files if those are on your disc.


----------



## carbonrose (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey thanks for the replies. Just got home from work and looked in my e-mails. No notification there of the replies so came here and what do you know. So sorry for late reply to you both.
I was going to drag the contents of the disc into a folder but wondered about something I have heard in relation to `the structure` being broken. Not sure what that is about. 
I tried the suggestion from Mysticeyes and it worked. I will try the other suggestion to drag the contents onto the hard drive and see if I am succesful there too.

Many Thanks for your help.:up:


----------



## carbonrose (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, end result now is that in Nero choosing import was way too slow. I mean, it didnt even get off 0% So I canned that idea. But copying the disc to an image by using Nero express then using Nero Vision to copy it back onto Dvd-r works fine.
I did not try to drag the contents to the HDD. But will give this a go next time I get some dics sent our way. 
I had 3 discs and 2 worked but the last failed. No matter what I tried. Any method or orgram failed. I recieved a message reporting that the disc may be scratched or marked and to clean it. Yet the disc is so clean it is a mirror finish. There are some very faint hairline scratches though. And I mean very faint. I wouldnt have thought this to cause an issue as it never has before. I will try and clean with Iso for one last attempt to copy.
Oh well. If it doesnt work, too bad I guess.


----------

